# tile over terazzo!!!!!!!



## Groutface (Jan 20, 2011)

Just removed the tile in the ABM area at the bank I am to tile . The previous job was a complete fail,because they went right over the terazzo with 0 preparation. I know u are supposed to scarify,but does there have to be a scratchcoat or primer done after scarification. There was a huge job in windsor done by another company complete over terazzo(80,[email protected] ft) constant tiles replaced because of the terazzo. Thought they did it the right way but I guess not....thanks


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Doing the proper prep and using the right materials...no problems.


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

Strip, grind/shot-blast/acid etch, set with highly modified thinset.


----------



## Groutface (Jan 20, 2011)

Ker 121 should work then? No priming sweet! Thanks


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

ya still need to rough up that floor. terraso is as smooth as someones butt:whistling. If ya dont rough it up just give me all that money for that job. That way i can waste it on beer and food with angus:jester:


----------



## Groutface (Jan 20, 2011)

opiethetileman said:


> ya still need to rough up that floor. terraso is as smooth as someones butt:whistling. If ya dont rough it up just give me all that money for that job. That way i can waste it on beer and food with angus:jester:


Definitly gonna rough it up....beer and food sounds good though!


----------



## ee3 (Feb 10, 2006)

PrecisionFloors said:


> Strip, grind/shot-blast/acid etch, set with highly modified thinset.


any concern of the modified thin set not setting up between the Epoxy Terrazzo and a porcelain tile ,like with Schluter? (thin set wont cure out)

Nobleseal CIS bonded down with 21 to a Clean floor is another option without shot blasting or roughing .


----------



## Groutface (Jan 20, 2011)

ee3 said:


> any concern of the modified thin set not setting up between the Epoxy Terrazzo and a porcelain tile ,like with Schluter? (thin set wont cure out)
> 
> Nobleseal CIS bonded down with 21 to a Clean floor is another option without shot blasting or roughing .


Actually. I was going to do a scratch coat with the 121 (i know some people don't like this idea) then use the ultra flex rs for drying time purposes, pretty much have no choice....would the RS have enuf modification to bond as well?


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

ee3 said:


> any concern of the modified thin set not setting up between the Epoxy Terrazzo and a porcelain tile ,like with Schluter? (thin set wont cure out)
> 
> Nobleseal CIS bonded down with 21 to a Clean floor is another option without shot blasting or roughing .


Personally I've not had any issue. Large format porcelain jobs always get an extra day or two of cure time though. I do see what you're saying, but I haven't had a problem. Dan would probably have more experience setting over Terrazo than most of us here I would assume. Dan? 

So you are saying CIS would need no prep other than stripping the finish off? Interesting.


----------



## Groutface (Jan 20, 2011)

PrecisionFloors said:


> Personally I've not had any issue. Large format porcelain jobs always get an extra day or two of cure time though. I do see what you're saying, but I haven't had a problem. Dan would probably have more experience setting over Terrazo than most of us here I would assume. Dan?
> 
> So you are saying CIS would need no prep other than stripping the finish off? Interesting.


Wish we had access to the Noble lineup.....make my life a lot easier


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Groutface said:


> Wish we had access to the Noble lineup.....make my life a lot easier


Call Midwest Trade Tool. They are a Noble distributor.


----------



## ee3 (Feb 10, 2006)

do ya deal with any of the Det. area dist.? Dal Tile,Beaver, Virginia Tile ??


----------



## Groutface (Jan 20, 2011)

ee3 said:


> do ya deal with any of the Det. area dist.? Dal Tile,Beaver, Virginia Tile ??


No .....my shop supplys all mat. Limited as to what products we use because they price jobs . I do my own jobs when I get time. Going to inquire about these products . Detroit is closer to my shop than my house.


----------

